# If there is enough blue sky to make a Dutchman a pair of shorts, then, Hi!



## rudicantfail (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there people! Recently found this forum, so mind if I climb aboard please!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Blue pants?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2010)

Hellava title! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2010)

Knock yourself out mate....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2010)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2010)

8)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## imalko (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Sir!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello from England, fil yer boots mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2010)

G'day mate welcome aboard!


----------



## rudicantfail (Feb 17, 2010)

Cheers Guys, interesting forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 17, 2010)

G'day mate, bucket loads of blue sky here, just fill it with you planes and welcome to the forum


----------



## rudicantfail (Feb 17, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> G'day mate, bucket loads of blue sky here, just fill it with you planes and welcome to the forum



No blue sky here! Just dull old cold grey British gloom.  Please load up your planes and send us some warm Aussie sunshine!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 17, 2010)

Would gladly swap you for buckets of rain.


----------



## Loiner (Feb 17, 2010)

rudicantfail said:


> No blue sky here! Just dull old cold grey British gloom.  Please load up your planes and send us some warm Aussie sunshine!



Which part of Britain? 
The clue of dull old cold grey gloom didn't help to pin it down, other than somewhere in Britain ..


----------



## Pong (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard an greetings from the Philippines, where there is always clear blue skies and is hot enough that you can fry eggs on the roof.

-Arlo


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

Loiner said:


> Which part of Britain?
> The clue of dull old cold grey gloom didn't help to pin it down, other than somewhere in Britain ..



Rules out the Channel Islands and Isles of Scilly


----------



## shadow81 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Marcel (Feb 26, 2010)

Do I need a pair of shorts?


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd stick with pants. Sometimes things in here can start to get a little too deep if you know what I mean!!


----------



## rudicantfail (Feb 22, 2012)

Anything new happening guys??? _I had just popped out for a while....._


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2012)

Stuff's always happening here. Just stick around. And welcome back.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome, newbie to newbie...


----------

